

The real reason about windows 10 is not windows 9 - llazzaro
http://hg.openjdk.java.net/jdk8/jdk8/jdk/file/687fd7c7986d/src/windows/classes/sun/tools/attach/WindowsAttachProvider.java#l41

======
FaisalAbid
I do not think this is the real reason. They could easily fix this issue by
changing what os returns to something like "Windows Nine (9)"

